# Irrigation pump?



## naoki (Aug 31, 2015)

I've been using Chapin 2 gallon sprayer pump to water my orchids. I'm wondering if there is anything better, possibly with a higher flow rate. I probably need to do maintenance on Chapin, but the flow rate seems to become lower with age; and it takes too long to water my orchids. I clean the 2 filters periodically, but maybe the air isn't holding tightly? Do you have any other recommendation for a better sprayer pump?

Also, I'm considering to get a submersible pump or something to which I can connect a garden horse directly. Do you have any recommendation for a reliable (high quality) irrigation pump? Since I use it indoor (from 50 gallon rain water barrel), I prefer something QUIET. What do you all use to pressurize RO and rain water for irrigation?


----------



## gonewild (Aug 31, 2015)

Depending on how much pressure you want...
something like this is a perfect solution.

http://www.123ponds.com/s320t-6.html


----------



## Ray (Sep 1, 2015)

Naoki, about 20 years ago, I purchased a pump like this one from W W Grainger for the same application. I still use it regularly.


----------



## naoki (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you for the recommendation, Lance and Ray. It doesn't have to push the water for a long distance, so I'm guessing I don't need lots of pressure, right?


----------



## get (Sep 1, 2015)

sorry for the intrusion.

How is it that ye do to irrigate paphs, to avoid problems of rot in the new leaf, with these sprayer pumps? like it rain? or approaching the nozzle to the substrate?

thanks!


----------



## gonewild (Sep 1, 2015)

naoki said:


> Thank you for the recommendation, Lance and Ray. It doesn't have to push the water for a long distance, so I'm guessing I don't need lots of pressure, right?



If you want to use a water breaker or mist nozzle you need some pressure.
If all you want is a slow flow out of a 1/2" hose/tube then 5 gpm at low pressure is all you need.

Keep in mind the height difference from the surface of the water supply and the max height you need to raise the hose above that level.
If the pump performance chart says it has a maximum height lift of 5' then you cant raise the hose higher than 5' above the water surface and get any water out the end.


----------



## gonewild (Sep 1, 2015)

get said:


> sorry for the intrusion.
> 
> How is it that ye do to irrigate paphs, to avoid problems of rot in the new leaf, with these sprayer pumps? like it rain? or approaching the nozzle to the substrate?
> 
> thanks!



Both ways.
If you have good air circulation and the temperature is warm water like rain.
If the temperature is cool and ventilation is poor then try to keep water out of the crown (center) of the plant.


----------



## get (Sep 1, 2015)

I imagined it was so, but I never saw it, 

to thanks Lance.


----------



## abax (Sep 1, 2015)

Naoki, have you ever heard of a Spot Shot? It's a rolling
fertilizer/watering cart that holds seven gallons of liquid
with an attached sprayer that can be adjusted from fine
spray to blow-it-out-of-the-pot. The pump is attached to
the cart, so the whole rig rolls easily. The 7 gal. tank can
be taken on and off the cart for cleaning and storage.
I've had mine for over 15 years and it's worked perfectly.
You might try browsing the net to see if it's still available.
If not, I can email a friend in PR to find the address.


----------



## naoki (Sep 2, 2015)

Angela, is this it?

http://rosemania.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/product93.html

I didn't know about this type of battery operated sprayers. Thank you very much for bringing this up. More options are better! Also, it is great to know that yours has been reliable for 15 years! It is fairly pricey, but it isn't so bad if it lasts for a long time.

get, as Lance said, I water everything, too. I've never had problems. Other than some damages due to bugs near the crown area, I can't really convince myself that water in the crown can cause crown rot for a healthy (not stressed) plant. We are surrounded by opportunistic pathogens, but we don't become sick most of the time. Plants have fairly good defense mechanisms, too, if they are not stressed out.


----------



## Ray (Sep 2, 2015)

Naoki, if you go with a submersible pump in a drum, remember that the length and diameter of the hose you use will make a difference in the flow and pressure exiting it, as will the depth of the liquid in the drum. That pump I recommended works extremely well with 25 feet of half-inch garden hose.


----------



## get (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks Naoki.

You are right, but...i have some problems with crown rot...the last a micranthum.


----------



## abax (Sep 2, 2015)

I bought my Spot Shot from the guys who designed and
produced it and mine is a bit larger (7 gal. tank) and was
considerably cheaper 15 years ago. Mine is a work horse
that you can depend on and so easy to roll around. I'm
glad you found a place to buy one just in case. This little
sweetie brightened up fertilizer days quite a lot. I'll use
a pump sprayer occasionally for specific jobs, but I hate
the things.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 3, 2015)

I used one of these. Worked fine for me with a hose and spray nozzle.


----------



## naoki (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the additional info, Ray, Angela, and Wendy. I'm leaning toward these low power sump/utility pumps over the motorized sprayer since I have 50-gallon tanks in the same room as my grow tent (so I don't need to fill up the sprayer tank).


----------



## naoki (Oct 21, 2015)

After thinking about the options suggested here, I went with 1/4 hp utility pump similar to Wendy's. I got Wayne EEAUP250, 1/4" pump
because it has a water sensor to cut off the power when the water level goes too low. The sensor of this one is not a mechanical float type, so it is less likely to have issues.

I put it in a 50 gallon rain barrel, and it is pretty quiet when it is under the water. It pumps too much water with a normal nozzle. To limit the flow rate, I'm using 0.5gpm (Dramm 12350) or 1gpm (Dramm 12344) mist head. 0.5 gpm is a bit too slow, and I prefer 1 gpm. But I wish it had a narrower shower pattern so that I can target better.

Anyway, it is much, much easier to water now. I've been using it for about a month, and I'm pretty happy about it. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 22, 2015)

That's a nice one. Great choice.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 22, 2015)

naoki said:


> After thinking about the options suggested here, I went with 1/4 hp utility pump similar to Wendy's. I got Wayne EEAUP250, 1/4" pump
> because it has a water sensor to cut off the power when the water level goes too low. The sensor of this one is not a mechanical float type, so it is less likely to have issues.
> 
> I put it in a 50 gallon rain barrel, and it is pretty quiet when it is under the water. It pumps too much water with a normal nozzle. To limit the flow rate, I'm using 0.5gpm (Dramm 12350) or 1gpm (Dramm 12344) mist head. 0.5 gpm is a bit too slow, and I prefer 1 gpm. But I wish it had a narrower shower pattern so that I can target better.
> ...




Can you video the flow of that nozzle using a 1/4 HP pump. I cant find anything on google.


----------



## Ray (Oct 22, 2015)

Don't forget that hose length and diameter, as well as relative elevation to the water in the tank, will all affect the output rate and pattern.


----------



## naoki (Oct 22, 2015)

eggshells, I'll try when I get some time. The hose is short, less than 25ft, and I think it is the typical garden hose (not the fatter one), I think the flow rate is similar to a typical faucet. From my understanding, this kind of utility/transfer pumps can't create a higher pressure, but for watering plants, it seems to be ok even with the mist nozzle. I personally think that I would be ok with a lower power pump like what Ray suggested.

Ray, do you think this set up will work with Dosmatic or Dosatron? Is 0.5-1gpm too low for the injector? It's indoor, so I can't quite use the higher rate (not enough storage tank and too much trouble to deal with the waste water).


----------



## Wendy (Oct 22, 2015)

Ray said:


> Don't forget that hose length and diameter, as well as relative elevation to the water in the tank, will all affect the output rate and pattern.





naoki said:


> eggshells, I'll try when I get some time. The hose is short, less than 25ft, and I think it is the typical garden hose (not the fatter one), I think the flow rate is similar to a typical faucet. From my understanding, this kind of utility/transfer pumps can't create a higher pressure, but for watering plants, it seems to be ok even with the mist nozzle. I personally think that I would be ok with a lower power pump like what Ray suggested.
> 
> Ray, do you think this set up will work with Dosmatic or Dosatron? Is 0.5-1gpm too low for the injector? It's indoor, so I can't quite use the higher rate (not enough storage tank and too much trouble to deal with the waste water).



I never had a problem with water flow/output. I used a standard garden hose from the pump to the sink (20-30' depending on which barrel I was using). I tried several different nozzles until I found the spray I liked. The level of water in the barrel never affected the amount of pressure of what came out the spray nozzle.


----------



## naoki (Oct 25, 2015)

eggshells said:


> Can you video the flow of that nozzle using a 1/4 HP pump. I cant find anything on google.



Eggshells, I uploaded a pretty low quality video to my blog page (at the bottom of the page). But I hope you can see the flow rate.

I'm not sure how to embed the video to ST, so here is the link:
http://orchidborealis.blogspot.com/2015/10/watering-with-submersible-utility-pump.html


----------



## naoki (Oct 25, 2015)

Wendy said:


> I never had a problem with water flow/output. I used a standard garden hose from the pump to the sink (20-30' depending on which barrel I was using). I tried several different nozzles until I found the spray I liked. The level of water in the barrel never affected the amount of pressure of what came out the spray nozzle.



Wendy, do you have a link or model of your favorite?


----------



## Wendy (Oct 25, 2015)

naoki said:


> Wendy, do you have a link or model of your favorite?



No, sorry I don't. It's been over two years since I dismantled the setup. I still have the pump and hose but the nozzle somehow disappeared during the move to our new home. I'll check out nozzles online and see if I can find it. I think it was a Gardena with three of four different settings but my memory isn't that great....I used it for so long that I stopped 'seeing' what brand it was.


----------



## eggshells (Oct 25, 2015)

Nice thanks naoki. It's pretty good actually. I have been using the same setup. but nozzle is Dramm 750 pl. I just purchase the 150pl and that Brass nozzle. I want more soak without allowing more water. These really helped a lot. Very much appreciated. 

P.S the 1/4 hp pump can still pump over 50 foot of hose with about 6 feet of lift. but no nozzle attached. I was pumping the water that I used for orchids to water the garden plants. I pumped it from basement to another rain barrel. in the garden.

I admit that I have a nozzle fetish but just because Im trying to find what works best.

















I have a few more but the second one is my favourite.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi Naoki,

We've use this submersible utility pump for years with good results. It has std garden hose thread and we hook it up to 25' of 1/2" garden hose, using a 'Wonderwaterer' watering wand at the discharge end. We irrigate from a 55 gal plastic barrel. Noise level is low enough to be used indoors and the price is $ 89.95 at Ace Hardware.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 25, 2015)

It was very similar to this one.....

http://www.gardena.com/ca/en/water-management/garden-sprayer/comfort-multi-purpose-spray-gun/


----------



## naoki (Feb 18, 2016)

A bit of update. I've been using the utility pump for a while, and it is well worth it. It's a great time-saver. I finally got the fertilizer injector. I haven't tested thoroughly (e.g how even the dilution is at the super low flow rate of 0.5-1gpm), but this is another great time saver. I now want multiple injectors!






I went with Dosatron D25RE2 from QC Supply ($287.50) after some help from OrchidsForum people. I also got Rusco Spin Down Filter 250 mesh from QC ($50.56). Then the CPVC connectors etc costed around $80 or so from HomeDepot. It is a bit expensive, but this will make my life easier.

One thing I didn't know is that it makes some noise (clunk clunk ...).


----------



## abax (Feb 20, 2016)

A nozzle fetish, eh? That's a new one on me. And now an
injector fetish? We're odd folk, aren't we?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 20, 2016)

That clunk can be a nice security blanket; if you're applying fert, fungicides etc and it keeps clunking you know you're okay; if it slows or stops you have to check it out because it's not applying correctly

The other injector company with black case often they keep clunking while not drawing, not letting you know your rates are off and incorrect application 


Elmer Nj


----------

